# Patrick cancels schedule to be with hospitalized daughter



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Gov. *Deval Patrick* canceled his appearances today to be with his eldest daughter Sarah after she became "temporarily disoriented" and experienced "momentary unconsciousness" while at dinner last night, according to Patrick's staffers.
Sarah, 26, who married Italian soldier Marco Morgese last summer, is at an undisclosed hospital in the Berkshires today and will remain there for further observation, according to a statement from Patrick's communications director, Brendan Ryan.
"Governor Patrick's eldest daughter Sarah was hospitalized last night after becoming ill and temporarily disoriented while at dinner," wrote Ryan in a statement. "She is in stable condition and will remain in the hospital today for observation and further tests. Governor and Mrs. Patrick's schedules have been cancelled today so they can be with Sarah."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1061130138


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anyone realy care ?????


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, I certainly wish his daughter a speedy recovery, but he can go eff himself.


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

He can screw himself as cc said but if he was anywhere else but with his daughter he would even worse then I thought he was.


----------



## Code5Sir (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like she can't handle her beer.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I can't stand Patrick, but I admire any man who puts family ahead of work, and I wish his daughter a full & speedy recovery.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

think they use Commonwealth Care?



Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

mtc said:


> Remember - this is a grown woman, married and stuff...


Can keep 'kids' on until 26 (so they can graduate college and, join Occupy and have good healthcare), so I figured I was safe with assuming.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Does that make him the father of the year? Who but a scumbag would do anything else but?

Fucking media....

Who cares? Is this worth reporting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

mtc said:


> Or marry.
> 
> Unless you're looking at Dental insurance - which adult dependants of public employees are disqualified from upon their 19th birthday - unless they're in college or are legally dependant due to "disability".
> 
> According to the "MA Public Employee Fund" anyway.


My only point (somewhat lost and vague) was that if Commonwealth Care is good enough for the unwashed masses, then you figure it would be good enough for our 'leaders'

rofl.... ROFL.... ROW FULL


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If she has the same political beliefs as daddy, I hope they both get a staff infection .


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> If she has the same political beliefs as daddy, I hope they both get a staff infection .


Maybe her husband is a "Staff" Sgt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

mtc said:


> Well she DID marry a "soldier"... allegedly.


An Italian soldier. The same a-holes who sold the US soldiers out in Somalia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

